# Vet Visit



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I took Amberleah get her stitches out and had her bladder rechecked see if infection was gone. It was a lot better but was still there. I thought it was. with her ottytrain4: issues. Anyway Doctor gave her another shot says this should do it. I sure Pray it does. her incision looks great. Her Little Va JJ (I mean Big) is still swollen up DR said if it was her hormones from ovaries it can take about two months or so. I sure Pray it not a adrenal problem. Other than that she doing great. Hair still not coming back it may never come back. They have no idea why she lost it. The Epi shampoo and Skin treatment is working well on the fur she does have, so happy with that. It works wonderful on the cats fur/skin. She had such bad dry skin and fur look not shinny at all now it soft and looks great. so I will get more and the deep condition treatment on my next order. 
We went to the Mall and I took Amberleah in she was the STAR. Everyone want to see her. But I didn't let them pet her she was still Mad from the Vet.  

Thank you everyone who help with her surgery and for all your Prayer and concerns for my little angel. :angel10:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

you are such a dedicated mommy. amberleah is so blessed to have you


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Jerry'sMom said:


> you are such a dedicated mommy. amberleah is so blessed to have you


Thank you so much!!! She is so worth it to me...


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Is it OK now that Amberleah Stitches are out i can give her a Bath?


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I would think if her incision is nicely closed there wouldn't be any harm in giving her a quick bath.....
hugs to her...little trooper....hope her UTI clears up with this last shot !


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup we were always told that the stitches coming out was the point when you could start bathing. Hope she continues to improve!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Hope she is improving with the UTI by now. My Vanessa was swollen and enlarged after her spay for quite a while (maybe close to 2 months befor back to normal size), but other than that all was well. So hopefully just the same for Amberleah 

SO glad the Epi shampoo is working for you! I was hoping it could bring back the bald areas though too-- it did for our sheltie. Maybe once her hormones settle after this surgery she will be able to grow some hair ( weird, but I almost went bald after giving birth my hormones whacked out on me so badly--thank goodness most of it came back several months later--I looked like I had chemo not a baby, ugh).

Have missed a bunch of posts, so hope you are doing well after your surgery! Hugs...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Do you give her cranberry supplements? Sadie use to get the worst UTI's my (old) vet has ever seen. She would come off antibiotics and go right back on to the point they thought she might have bladder crystals. I started giving her cranberry pills (2 pills daily for a week) in her food (I tried cranberry juice and good luck getting any dog to drink it) and it cleared up right away. I still give her one pill a week now just as a preventative and she has never had another UTI in 12 years.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Huly said:


> Do you give her cranberry supplements? Sadie use to get the worst UTI's my (old) vet has ever seen. She would come off antibiotics and go right back on to the point they thought she might have bladder crystals. I started giving her cranberry pills (2 pills daily for a week) in her food (I tried cranberry juice and good luck getting any dog to drink it) and it cleared up right away. I still give her one pill a week now just as a preventative and she has never had another UTI in 12 years.


I asked the vet when they took her stitches out last Friday about giving her Cranberry he said NO it wont work. 
But I am now going to try it. Thank you I go to town later today I will get some.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I know it worked for mine and my old vet (non holistic and 12 years ago) told me it would not work either but it did for Sadie. I hope you get the same results we did


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

What a tough girl! She's been through a lot. I hope her UTI goes away soon!! She's such a sweet girl, and so lucky to have a mommy like you!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi hooray amberleahlou-lou is getting along so much better


----------

